# REM - RemSense Technologies



## System (23 September 2021)

RemSense Technologies is a company that has been operating since 2012 (originally trading as Altitude Imaging).

In 2018, the Company expanded to providing engineering solutions built upon its core technical knowledge in remote sensing and imaging both in the air and on the ground. In the same year the Company rebranded as "RemSense" to better reflect the broader activities and technology focus of the business.

RemSense operates as three business units:

(a) Engineering and Innovation – provision of engineering services to solve unique problems or develop new technology for clients to improve productivity, reduce risks and lower costs.

(b) Data Capture and Insights – provision of data, analytics and related solutions derived from both aerial and terrestrial based scanning and imaging platforms to reduce costs, improve productivity and make better informed decisions.

(c) Virtual Plant – a productive and scalable photographic fabric environment that enables visual information from remote or distributed assets to be securely available to all users using existing hardware (desktop or mobile).

The Company currently generates revenue through the provision of services within its engineering and innovation, and data capture and insights business units.

In addition, the Company is now positioned to commence additional revenue generation f rom the further development and release of its Virtual Plant product.

Currently Virtual Plant has one customer and thus represents a very small share of the Company's existing revenues. The Company’s plan is for Virtual Plant to be a significant driver for new business and growth over the next few years.

It is anticipated that REM will list on the ASX during October 2021.





__





						RemSense – Your technology solutions partner
					






					remsense.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 September 2021)

*Listing date*12 October 2021 2:00 PM ##*Company contact details*








						Home - RemSense
					

RemSense is a technology service provider based in Perth. We specialize in providing bespoke technology solutions and systems engineering services.




					remsense.com.au
				



Ph: +61 8 6118 5610*Principal Activities*Commercialisation of Virtual Plant and technology and engineering services*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*REM*Capital to be Raised*$5,000,000*Expected offer close date* 01 October 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Mac Equity Partners (Internat.) Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2021)

REM listed today and rewards investors with a  nice stag profit (Shiny Happy People)

Opened at 45c, has hit 55c and now trading around 50c


----------



## Swervin Mervin (11 January 2022)

Bought in today at 70c. Looks to be marching to $1


----------

